# Choking sensation?



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with a choking sensation and pressure in the front of ur neck?

I'm in the E.R. now to get it evaluated. I had it a few days ago, in addition to heart palpitations and had a miserable night. Which I didn't want to repeat.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Heart palps started AFTER the choking sensation?


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

The choking and lump in the front of the neck feeling happened earlier in the day while I was active. Later that night, when I was relaxed and almost asleep...it was like my heart went from 80 to 120 in a millisecond.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't say for sure, but it still sounds like it could be anxiety about the choking and lump in the front of the neck causing the rapid heartrate. Amazing what goes on in the preconscious brain as you're drifting off to sleep.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

To me this sounds an awful lot like Nasdaqphil's description of thyroid "load and dump" in his journey with Hashitoxicosis. You can check it out here Kaykay; http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/ and the part that comes to mind is under the subheading 'The Hyper Cycle of Hashitoxicosis'.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I choke when I get a bit hyper.

I saw an allergist for un related reason and mentioned it to be sure it wasn;t some sort of allergy reaction. She said when it happens - breath out of your nose and that it's a common event, mostly women where our vocal cord paralyzes and the only way to relax it is to breath out of the nose.

Your issue may be different than mine as I feel my throat completely close and gasp for air - it feels more like I swallow wrong - kind of like when you breath in and swallow at the same time.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

CA - actually the sensation had toned down at that time, while relaxing. 
Lovlkn - I think I know what ur talking about there. Having that feeling of ur throat completely closing, then sitting up straight in the bed, with ur heart palpitating from anxiety...because of ur air feeling cut off. That has happened to me in the past, but only when I sleep flat on my back....so I've learned to not sleep in that position. In fact the discharge paperwork mentioned that could be a possibility. I think it was called dysphasia? Then it went on to say if someone has reflux, it could be due to inflammation, in the throat, due to acid reflux causing it to be tight in the esophagus area. But those were mainly things listed, like a print out of "possible" causes of swallowing problems.

Storm- that's actually the exact thing I was thinking it was. Before I went to the E.R. I googled the symptoms and keyed in thyroid with it. The research came back and I read about how the thyroid could contain hyper and hypo nodules and before the at different times, the thyroid flip flops back and forth putting out the hormones from the hyper and hypo at different times. So in my mind, I honestly feel it was the hyper hormone being let loose at that particular time causing the palpitations. 
Thanks for looking into that for me, and thanks for all of u putting forth the time with ur comments. 

On an end note....they performed an EKG, which came back normal.
They also performed bloodwork to check for hydration, anemia and YES the "famous" TSH. (I tried to get them to check the Ferritin and the "Thyroid Panel" - but no such luck.) He also ordered an x-ray of the throat, only to cancel it when I told him I still swallowed solids and liquids just fine, other than the nagging lump sensation.

He said they "usually" don't order the breakdown of the thyroid, one...because they can't "treat" it, even if it came back out of range and two....it wouldn't come back the same day on the results.

TSH came back 1.50, which I usually run a low 1.
He could tell I was rather disappointed when that's all he was checking on the thyroid, because I mentioned to him the TSH never shows anything specific for me, in addition to me telling him Mom's Dr. Only ran a TSH on her for years, coming back within normal range, even tho at the same time, another Dr performed a more thorough Thyroid lab...showing her thyroid function of nothing.

Fortunately, yesterday...during the day, I made an appt with a new Dr (not an Endo - because all the ones I called weren't taking new patients and/or booked out to Feb or so. 
This new Dr is an Internist and holds several Degrees in different areas.) So, on Monday, I'll mention the Ferritin and a thyroid breakdown, in addition to whatever else she recommends.

The Labwork last night also came back with a Mean Platelet Volume of 8.8 which showed out of range, it was pretty low, according to the range, which I forgot the exact range...but that explains me bruising so very easily. It's something to do with the production of blood by the bone marrow....I think, the research goes back to a possible AU Disorder. Which could also be a culprit of fatigue.

I don't know...I guess I'm just a Hot Mess. Lol.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

That's alright Kaykay, we like Hot Messes around here! :hugs:

Keep us updated, and good luck with the new Doc!


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, thank's Storm...true that! ;-)

Figuratively speaking, Since we are all in this together, and in trying to keep a positive attitude, I guess it's all of our job to knock some of the "steam" off of the "hotness?"

;-)

Have a great one today, I need to get to that pile of laundry that needs folding. I'm sure I'll be back and forth. I'm not good at staying with one activity for long. Ugh!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> CA - actually the sensation had toned down at that time, while relaxing.
> Lovlkn - I think I know what ur talking about there. Having that feeling of ur throat completely closing, then sitting up straight in the bed, with ur heart palpitating from anxiety...because of ur air feeling cut off. That has happened to me in the past, but only when I sleep flat on my back....so I've learned to not sleep in that position. In fact the discharge paperwork mentioned that could be a possibility. I think it was called dysphasia? Then it went on to say if someone has reflux, it could be due to inflammation, in the throat, due to acid reflux causing it to be tight in the esophagus area. But those were mainly things listed, like a print out of "possible" causes of swallowing problems.
> 
> Storm- that's actually the exact thing I was thinking it was. Before I went to the E.R. I googled the symptoms and keyed in thyroid with it. The research came back and I read about how the thyroid could contain hyper and hypo nodules and before the at different times, the thyroid flip flops back and forth putting out the hormones from the hyper and hypo at different times. So in my mind, I honestly feel it was the hyper hormone being let loose at that particular time causing the palpitations.
> ...


KayKay......................I hope this Internist is on the ball! Monday will be a big day as far as I am concerned and we all hope to hear from you as soon as you can gather some info from your visit on Monday.

Ferritin, ferritin. I do think you are anemic as well.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Andros...  No luck on the Ferritin.

It is unfortunate to say, that my Appt Monday, was very "rocky," intense
and was not a very good experience.

I won't go into detail, out of respect for the Dr.
I can say that we had words and butted heads.

I am, however, going to think positive, despite the 
outcome of the Office visit. Labs were ordered and I'm just waiting
On the results.

I received a phone call today from the Dr.'s Office stating
The Dr. has placed an Order for a "head" and neck scan and someone
Should be calling me soon to get that scheduled.

My concern/question is: 
*Was there a red flag within the results of the labwork to merit a scan? Otherwise I don't see why it would be ordered.
*The head too? Maybe a check on the Pituitary Gland? Hypothalamus?

I got the lady in the lab to make me a copy of my Order, for the blood/lab work.
The order was for the following:

CBC with Differential/Platelet
Comp Metabolic Panel (14)
ANA with Reflex if Positive
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy
Thyroxine (T4) Direct, S
TSH
Vitamin B12 and Folate VB12F
Thyroid Antibodies THYAB
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 
Rheumatoid Arthritis Factor 
Sedimentation Rate-Westergren

all non-fasting

So....I'm curious as to getting the results.


----------

